# Price of Used Horse Trailer?



## horseponycrazy27 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi all, 
I am in the market searching for a used aluminum 1 to 2 horses. I am curious to know what the average price would be for an used aluminum horse trailer in excellent condition? Of course there is going to be different opinons? thank you all!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Depends on if you want a bumper pull or gooseneck. You can go to horse trailer world and look at used and new trailers to get an idea of pricing. It all depends on what you want as far as options. There are several sites that offer trailers for sale.. Most that sell horses have trailer ads..
Good Luck in your search!!

www.horsetrailerworld.com 

www.tacktrader.com


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a steel 95 2 horse, no tack, bumper pull. 2k. Doesn't need work.

Aluminum ones go for 3.5K and up for the same thing. 

But it depends on your area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Do they even make 1 horse trailers anymore?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Hawk and Equispirit makes them. Here's a few sites.

One Horse Trailer Tag-along With Tack Area

https://www.doubledtrailers.com/one-horse-trailer-bumper-pull/

One Horse Trailer, One Horse Trailer Suppliers and Manufacturers at Alibaba.com


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I wouldn't bother looking at a 1 horse.

The extra room in a 2 is always so useful.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I paid $1200 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

as others have stated depends on what you want:

when my wife an I were looking we originally though 2-3K for a 2 horse bumper pull aluminum with dressing room.

once we really got into looking we realized 5-8K was really where we needed to be looking for what we wanted.

ended up with an 00/01 exiss 2 horse straight load bumper pull, tall/wide with dressing room. could have found some in that 2-4K range but either steel, small, or obviously not cared for.

I think it also varies by region. we are in the northeast, even within the state my area has more trail riders so LQ trailers are commonly seen, my sister lives about 4 hours away where hunter/jumpers are the name of the game so not many LQ trailers but lots of longer gooseneck trailers


----------



## horseponycrazy27 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies, everyone has been very helpful and great advice.


----------

